# CPT code for immunization



## JCampbell (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone know what the cpt code is for the Dtap & IPV combined?

Thanks!


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Aug 25, 2008)

90471,90715,90472,90713
there is no combo cpt code



JCampbell said:


> Does anyone know what the cpt code is for the Dtap & IPV combined?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## JCampbell (Aug 25, 2008)

Isn't Tdap and Dtap two different things? Sorry if this is a silly question!


----------



## falconfans (Aug 25, 2008)

If you talking about the new immunization Kinrix the CPT code is 90696.


----------



## JCampbell (Aug 25, 2008)

Is that the DTap and IPV combined?
Thanks!!


----------



## falconfans (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes,  that is combined.  We just started billing them out of our office...

Thanks,
Rhonda Long, CPC
Paxton Clinic
227 N Market St
Paxton IL  60957
217-379-4864


----------



## sallywilkins (Aug 23, 2010)

*Kinrix rvu's*

Do any of you know the RvU's Attached, or where I can get an idea of the fee schedule for this medication.


----------



## smirch (May 17, 2012)

DTap/IPV is KINRIX and we use 90696. But what icd9 code do you use? V06.3 is DTP/IPV and V06.8 is a combo code?


----------



## lburke31 (May 22, 2012)

The best way i've found billing info on new vaccines is to ask the supplier. Ljb


----------



## andersont (May 23, 2012)

ICD-9 would be V06.8. This is for 4-6 years of age.


----------

